# East texas?



## Chisenhall62 (Jul 18, 2013)

Any good places to ride around east texas or Texoma area ? Im getting bored of riding around my neighborhood lol


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

There are lots of parks in east texas. 2 in jacksonville, 2 in huntsville, one around Longview and a couple just north east of houston and probably more that's just off the top of my head


----------



## Chisenhall62 (Jul 18, 2013)

Josh82 said:


> There are lots of parks in east texas. 2 in jacksonville, 2 in huntsville, one around Longview and a couple just north east of houston and probably more that's just off the top of my head


Wow i had no idea there were that many!! thanks for all the info. probably hitting up some pretty soon.


----------



## RoadHazard (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are some I know of.....

Mudcreek - Jacksonville Texas
River Run - Jacksonville Texas
Rabbit Creek - Kilgore Texas
Gator Run - Tatum Texas
Tree - Alto Texas (I think this one is still closed though)
General Sam's - Huntsville Texas


----------

